# Such-Algorithmus



## Zobel92 (18. Apr 2016)

Hey, ich suche mal Anregungen oder Ideen oder sonstiges für einen bestimmten Such-Algorithmus. 

Und zwar soll dieser sämtliche Möglichkeiten durchgehen und zählen, ein TicTacToe Spiel zu beenden. Eine Methode die einen Sieg, und damit Abbruch und Endstellung des Spiels merkt, habe ich schon geschrieben. Mir fehlt allerdings die entscheidende Idee, wie ich einen Algorithmus programmiere, der nach und nach sämtliche Möglichkeiten durchgeht. 

Habe ja quasi für den ersten Zug 9 Möglichkeiten, für den zweiten 8, und so weiter. Wie könnte man dies sinnvoll mit Schleifen oder anderem verarbeiten lassen?

Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Grüße
Zobel


----------



## Jardcore (19. Apr 2016)

Hört sich nach eine klassischen Logik Aufgabe an  Aus Logik resultiert oft ein deterministischer Automat. Vielleicht hilft dir das schon weiter. Bin leider gerade zeitlich eingeschränkt um ausführlicherer Ratschläge zu geben.


----------



## CSHW89 (20. Apr 2016)

Die Frage gab es erst letztens:
http://www.java-forum.org/thema/moegliche-spielstaende-bei-tictactoe.172585/


----------

